# A4 Avant buying advice



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Hi guys

Looking to buy an A4 Avant in the next couple of weeks and I know that a few of you have them. I've tried a search but not come up with anything (surprisingly). We're looking for something that is under 50K miles for Â£11-12K and the cars of choice are either a 1.8T if its a quattro, or the 130TDi (love a quattro, but unlikely for the Â£). My concerns are that I am right in the middle of where there could be a considerable service bill coming up. Can any of you give me any advice on what large service items are around the 50K miles or 3 year mark, and do you have any opinions on the pro's and cons of the two models I mentioned? I have noticed that the 2.4 mulit-tronic seem to be relatively cheap in comparison. Anyone run one of these? Are they expensive on fuel and consumables?

Mucho gracias in advance
ACME


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

1.9TDi has a cambelt service at 60k - Â£400

Think the 1.8T would be at 60k too.

We bought a 1.9 saloon with 50k on it and that was on fixed servicing so had just had a service, obviously this meant that the combined fixed service and cambelt came together at 60k and were around Â£600.

Stupidly, we just had that work done then bought a 2.5 TDi Avant with 70k on it and its cambelt change is at 80k. :roll: So we paid out twice for cambelt work in little over a year.

1.8 engine is essentially the same as in the 180/190 TT and I think early cars were 163bhp. Later S-line models got a 190bhp version though.

I've not driven the petrol one (any petrol one for that matter) so can't comment on how it feels, but I'd suspect that once rolling, you'd miss the torque of the diesel. You'd also miss the 50+ mpg.

Personally I'd go for diesel Avant but so would most people which means petrol saloons tend to be the cheapest option.

Don't think Multi-tronic is rated very highly, but you'll gets tonnes of advice over on tyresmoke where they have a huge A4 section.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Tyresmoke board...

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/pos ... 3/Board/a4


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Kell. I didn't think it would be long before you were along. How do you find the higher mileage with the 2.5TDi? That would be my favourite choice, but I have pretty much discounted them because I will probably be putting 15K miles a year onto it and I didn't think it would be that easy to sell in 3 years with 115K miles on. Oh for another Â£4K .... :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If I'm totally honest, the only real problem we have with the mileage is the same as you. Selling on.

Car currently has around 97k on it and we do around 16-17k a year, so another year's time and we'll be in that boat.

The main problem was the drop in mpg. We went from a regular 45+ mpg to about 30mpg. In fact, it's got worse since we changed the tyres and the other day my average in traffic was 12.7mpg 

Just replaced discs and pads all round (Â£340 from ATS against Â£480 from Audi) and four new tyres (Pirelli p6000 Â£280 from blackcircles). It will need suspension bushes very soon too. So another biggish bill. All of which means it's pointless selling just as we've had the work done (made that mistake last time).

THat said, we sold our saloon at 60k and it needed new pads all round and discs on the front, so it depends on how the car was driven before you get your hands on it.

I wouldn't worry too much about quattro on the 1.9 - ours wasn't and I never experienced any wheelspin - unless I really tried. It will detract from your mpg and make the car slower.

All in all though, I love the car and it's wearign the miles pretty well. When it's clean it looks no different from a last of the line b6.

Dirty:










Clean:


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

30 MPG - I'll give that a miss then.

Only really want Quattro for geniune reasons. Having moved out into a smallish village recently, I think the winters will be a little harsher than I'm used to so wanted something a bit more capable. I take your point about the performance etc though. I'll hunt around tyresmoke for a while and see what I can find out.

ACME


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

We drive a petrol Saloon A4!!! 1.8T 190 Sport. We tried an avant but prefere the look of the saloon and TBH there hasnt been an ocasion yet where we needed the estate - so buying wise we went for the cheaper car and granted it has depreciated fairly heavily, but its been good for us.

We foudn the Sport model a nicer long distance car witht he 17" 5 star alloys rather than the 18" 'rs6' style the s-line came with. Ours is a May 04 car and I think the first S-lines are available aroudn this time as well. I felt the s-line was just a little noisier.

On a run our car give bewteen 500 and 550 miles to 60 of Optimax - never worked out what that is, but its good enough for me - performance is good (212 bhp on dyno at AMD), in the wet quattro would be nice as its v hard to get power down.

We just did disks and pads - Â£230 with local Audi specialist in MK (all ex-audi techs).


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd recommend one with the 2.7 twin turbo ;-)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Once audi rectified the oil loss :twisted: on mine the car has been faultless.

(1.8T sport non quattro avant 53 plate) I wanted quattro to begin with but thought why? in an avant like this. Its not really needed-save the money

It flies for a estate and ideal for what I need it for (kids)

motorway 420 miles to a tank!
towny driving 320 miles to a tank

cam is 60K as stated

services at major and minor alternating at <50K it should just having mnor service so the next one would be a big one PLUS cam belt :? 
worth thinking about at point of buying

regards


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Another A4 owner here. I'd echo the above comments. Great car - very comfortable motorway crusier.

I'd say go for the petrol saloon - the performance is not too bad and mpg reasonable 34mpg.

The Avant is actually the same exterior size but obviously you can load more in the estate.

I do a heavy mileage (30k a year) and the car absorbs the miles with ease.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I did see a nice A4 petrol Saloon advertised on Tyresmoke the other day - Moro Blue, looks good.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

got one too, it's a moro A4 saloon 1.9tdi 130 sport 04, wicked car, last week i brimmed it with diesel, drove from Sheffield to Stanstead airport and back and it was showing about 450 miles still left in the tank when i got back so the economy's great. The performance and looks are excellent too, infact the only downside was the Â£700 service bill from Audi, 35k service and new discs/pads, overall i'd totally recommend one


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kell said:


> 1.9TDi has a cambelt service at 60k - Â£400
> 
> Think the 1.8T would be at 60k too.


I think the 1.8 engine is much higher mileage for a cambelt service. I'd have to check the service book to be sure. Another reason not to become a soot chucker! :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > 1.9TDi has a cambelt service at 60k - Â£400
> ...


No biggy, only Andy seems to think it's a 60k one and he has a 1.8T.

What I would say is that the Avant isn't as big as you think. We had the 1.9 TDi saloon:










which we loved and managed OK with carting all the newborn baby stuff to Devon and Newcastle. The boot size was absolutely spot on for putting the Mamas & Papas pram we had in lengthways. I'd load it in and tuck in to one side. Not so with the Avant.

I couldn't believe the pram wouldn't go in lengthways and then found out it wouldn't go in crossways either. :? ISO it had to diagonally on top of everything else.

I guess it's not a problem if you travel with the load not covered but with a new-born baby, we couldn't not stop to feed her on trips up nortth and I wasn't prepared to leave the car in the car park with the load cover retracted.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that, essentially, the space in the Avant is more useable for transporting big items when you need to, but on the long journeys that I make, it's actually less usefull.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Agree wih your comments, space-wise for a young family the saloon has served me well. I also prefer it's looks (perhaps a bit more of the youngish exec :wink: )

Cambelt service 115k according to the service book for the *1.8T*!  Although it says it may vary.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

We have an *A4 1.9Tdi 130 SE Avant*. We've had it from new, and it has just had a service at 53k miles. The cambelt will need doing at 60k miles and will cost about Â£350.

Good points
Manageable size around town
Reasonable build quality
With snow tyres it is brilliant in bad weather
Good fuel economy, Approx. 42mpg around town
Excellent tank range, I once did 680 miles to a tank full in Italy, loaded up
Safe, for the kids and their Mum and Dog
We frequently do trips of over 650 miles in a day with 4 people and it has been fine

Bad points
Ours is an SE with 16" wheels with 205 tyres, these are Dunlops and traction is poor on damp roads (I don't know if this is due to the size or type of tyre)
Boot is smaller than salloon, it is better for dogs, or "lifestyle" but smaller with the boot covered. There is the option to pack to the roof though
Rear seats are small. My daughers are 9 and 12yrs and really appreciate the extra rear space in my car
To my eyes the car actually looks a bit "rough" due to being used by the Missus for ferrying kids. I don't think that the interior finish is as robust as they used to be.

Overall, would I recommend it? If you must have a small premium brand car then yes. In reality a Mondeo for similar money will be bigger, a better drive probably, as well equiped and still have some warranty left.
Downsides with the Mondeo would be fuel consumption (As it is a bigger car, with a EURO IV Engine) and probably depreciation.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

ag said:


> probably depreciation.


 That's the killer with a Mondeo. No quibbling with their value for money or driveability.

If you want a premium badge, you may save yourself some money in the long run, depending on how long you keep the car for.

We've had the A4/3 series debate before - but there are some good value 330d's out there, albeit with a high mileage - but they can take it. For me though at the moment, prefer the image/looks of the A4 :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

my cam belt quote was admittedly from memory

I'll check my service book and let you know 

over 100K seems too long for comfort (especially out of warranty!)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

well my TT Service book says 115k, but we all know the story about that. :roll:


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

I can never understand why more people don't go for the A6 Avant. Same engine choices, not much heavier and so much more space all round. Looks are subjective, but the A6 Avant is certainly as nice looking as the A4.

Last weekend I sat in a new A4 at Aston Green, then looked at the legroom/headroom behind my seat. Er, nope, no better. I then sat in a new A6, no more room than the old A6 (and the new A6 is huge externally). I'm now currently toying with swapping my current A6 commutewagon with an RS6.

BTW, looking at the A4 photos earlier I know ferzakerley where you live Kell. A friend has a rental flat up the street and she's always saying what a problem parking is. Luckily you seem to have a drive.


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Its funny how you all seem to have the same thoughts as me. I have seriously considered the A6, but the leader of the house says she wont drive something that big :? .Then there's the Saloon versus Avant debate which we have also had. She likes the Avant (only) and, whilst I prefer it, I also think that we could get better value from a saloon. I also suspected (now confirmed) that the boot was no smaller.

I think now I will get out there and just try some. Maybe the pram arguement will swing it with her regarding the saloon - I'll try that one her tonight. Due in April [smiley=baby.gif]

So, in summary, definitely add Â£500 onto the cost for a cambelt if its due, and check the brake discs are OK.

Thanks again for all the replies. Keep them coming if there's more to add. In the meantime I'll start the hunt on Tyre Smoke.

ACME


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Go for a late B6 saloon (with the much nicer front end), sport/sline for bigger alloys, BOSE if you can get it, and body coloured bumpers (make such a difference IMO).

All in all a natural succession from a TT, although, of course, never quite the same :?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

My Missus was the same, she wouldn't drive a "big" car like the A6. She appreciated that the A6 was actually better value, and on long trips would be better, but as most of the day-to-day mileage is around town, then the A4 is the better car. As a kid carrier and general workhorse it will not dissapoint. The diesel is often better for the laydeez as they "tend" to rev an engine less and so fine the torque curve of the oil burner better adjusted to their style. We've toyed with changing the A4, but can't really find something better adapted to our needs. The only similar alternative is a 3 series and seeing as the in-laws live half way up a volcano in France a BM wold struggle in the winter.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Might find this place useful:- http://www.audidiesels.com/

Pete


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Might find this place useful:- http://www.audidiesels.com/
> 
> Pete


Perhaps I'll give them a call and see how much they'd gve me for ours.

It would be a low mileage example as far as they're concerned.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Kell said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Might find this place useful:- http://www.audidiesels.com/
> ...


When I looked at selling ours, they didn't want to know (although ours is a higher spec quattro sport). They prefer high milage / lower value. They say they shift them quicker - although it may simply be a case of catching them when they want / need stock.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> The boot size was absolutely spot on for putting the Mamas & Papas pram we had in lengthways. I'd load it in and tuck in to one side. Not so with the Avant.


This was exactly the reason we had a saloon - M&P buggy and fits straight into the saloon, but not the estate - I thought it was quite funny that it fitted better in the saloon.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

service book does indeed say 115K miles for a 1.8 engine

(i would be very dubious about this with a Turbo and 190bhp)

:?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

service book does indeed say 115K miles for a 1.8 engine

(i would be very dubious about this with a Turbo and 190bhp)

:?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

DXN said:


> service book does indeed say 115K miles for a 1.8 engine
> 
> (i would be very dubious about this with a Turbo and 190bhp)
> 
> :?


Quite, but if he gets a high miler, it doesn't necessarily have to be done at 60k.


----------

